
Plan B: Why "What Got Us Here, Can't Take Us There." - transburgh
http://foundread.com/2007/12/24/plan-b-why-what-got-us-here-cant-take-us-there/
======
downer
"Plan B (R) is not a substitute for routine birth control. It's important to
remember that Plan B (R) does not protect you from HIV infection (the virus
that causes AIDS) or any other sexually transmitted disease (STD)."

